# Art > Art & Art History >  Les Grimaces

## Dreamwoven

I once had a much-loved Hungarian Aunt who sketched and painted, but died over a decade ago. One of her pictures hangs on my wall. Painted in Vienna in 1929 it is a painting of the faces of 4 people and called _Les Grimaçes_. I have tried to find if this painting can be identified, but not succeeded. I did find a blog which is made up of the artwork of Louis Leopold Boilly: http://im-akermariano.blogspot.se/2011/07/boilly.html. These had either 4 or 5 faces on each picture that capture the idea that my Aunt portrayed, all rather odd expressions.

----------


## Dreamwoven

The person who created the blog in which the work of Louis Leopold Boilly is included is: Mariano Akerman, who has a Wikipedia webpage: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariano_Akerman.

----------


## YesNo

This is the first time I've heard of the artistic form called "grimace". Is there a gallery nearby that you could ask about the picture?

----------


## Dreamwoven

The front page of this blog: http://im-akermariano.blogspot.se/2011/07/boilly.html shows a number of different examples of _grimaces_. The first, fourth and subsequent examples show four or five such faces, all close together. The crowd of faces in 2 and 3 are different in being crowds, like at a football match. The picture on my wall is just like the 5 face paintings or drawings, only each has a degree of originality, they are never identical, either in their emotions or their facial expressions. Mine is also called _Les Grimaces_.

----------

